# Elgin Twin 60....sort of on ebay



## tesch (Mar 2, 2014)

Link: http://bit.ly/1ofUT82


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Well at least the seller was upfront about this bike. Personally the only detractor to me is the guard. With the rest of this being original I don't see the price as out of line with this model. These just aren't my cup of tea though. As I've said before the Twin line was one of those where less is more in my opinion and they coulda just stopped with the Twin 20--it looks like a hotrod to me whereas, especially the 50/60's, just have too much stuff hanging on them. V/r Shawn


----------



## richtrix (Mar 2, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> As I've said before the Twin line was one of those where less is more in my opinion and they coulda just stopped with the Twin 20--it looks like a hotrod to me whereas, especially the 50/60's, just have too much stuff hanging on them. V/r Shawn




I totally agree......The look of the 20 is best. All the other added parts distract from the awesome look of the design.


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 2, 2014)

dudes got a collection, bullnose, clipper, 37 rms, dayton lit-tank, airflow, whippet, black hawk and a bluebird.

WOW.

Nick.


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> dudes got a collection, bullnose, clipper, 37 rms, dayton lit-tank, airflow, whippet, black hawk and a bluebird.
> 
> WOW.
> 
> Nick.




That's nothing... I've seen this guys stuff in person. He's got the best of the best.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 2, 2014)

catfish said:


> That's nothing... I've seen this guys stuff in person. He's got the best of the best.




That's nothing? That's like a complete list of Holy Grails. What else is there?


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> That's nothing? That's like a complete list of Holy Grails. What else is there?




A lot!..........


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2014)

Many of you have seen these bikes when they were basement dwellers, but that gallery is now gone. 
Chris


----------

